

Servo is much faster compared to Gecko [pdf] - joaomsa
http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/LinuxConEU2014.pdf

======
wodenokoto
First of, Gecko does a lot more than servo, so there is still time for servo
to slow down when it needs to handle more and more edge cases.

But to me the real big news is that we might see a Firefox alpha release using
servo next year. Wonder if that will be a two engine design or if the can
somehow get servo to do all the chrome layout as well.

